# Garden Pictures 22



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i decided my back was good enough to do a bit of garden work before the rain storm. i'm way behind with cleaning out my beds and it shows because everything is starting to emerge. i did straighten out some stakes on my clematis but the wind was too fierce to stay out.

while i was walking around i found some hyacinths in a spot they aren't supposed to be. probably when i was moving soil around sometime. that's all the color i have yet though except for lots of green. the iris i bought last year seem to be coming up.









i know most of you have your gardens well along by now. feel free to post your pics. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

like i said lots of green and lots of work to make it presentable but i've done it before a few feet at a time. i did see the heather is turning red when i was out this time. a few pecks rain starting so pic is dark.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

No pictures from me: last night was our last hard freeze and my growing beds are still covered with spring weeds.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Garden looks great. I didn’t think rhodos would be hardy there, nice. 
A few inches of snow last night. Only crocuses and snow drops poking above! A bit unusual. Frosts are commonplace this time of year but usually precipitation is rain.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

My balcony garden is still thawing it. I finally got this orchid to bloom again, and the black jug which was a wedding gift for my parents is full of these tulips, from a Farmers Market.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's all beautiful Alida! i remember admiring that jug from last year i think it was. i dont have orchids. love them though. i have a faux one in my bathroom that looks so real. i'll get a pic in a bit. ~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Yep, I just looked and I did post a picture last year - and it happened to have similar coloured tulips in it too! I've filled that jug with flowers of one sort or another every week since I inherited the jug in 2014. The orchids are a challenge in a way. I've rescued them from our recycling room,had some gifted to me, and bought the odd one. In theory they bloom once a year or so for two months at a time. Sometimes it's twice a year. They are not attractive plants for the rest of the year and "hide" on a low window sill where no one sees them. I have five now, and this is the only one blooming. One of the others is probably destined for the compost heap, it's done nothing for two years so I'd rather fill it's spot with something else.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is mine. i love it and just pretend it's real. i'd love to have a real one. not likely i would ever get it to rebloom though . i'm not much good at houseplants. i must look around . i use to see them at Kents when they were just around the corner. they haven't moved that far though. ~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

That's a bright and cheery plant to have in your bathroom. Orchids take a bit of care, but not much. They'd rather be under watered than overwatered. Still, even if I kill one I just figure that I got two plus months of flowers from it, which is pretty good for $20.00.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Thigh deep snow in our garden here. This has been an unprecedented cold, extremely late spring. If the forecast stays accurate, it will be the coldest on record by FAR. Keep the pics coming, it’s sure nice to see snow free Canadian pictures!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

farmerDale said:


> Thigh deep snow in our garden here. This has been an unprecedented cold, extremely late spring. If the forecast stays accurate, it will be the coldest on record by FAR. Keep the pics coming, it’s sure nice to see snow free Canadian pictures!


Thank you for doing your part to combat global warming. 😁


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

The tax on carbon in Canada is working. Thanks Trudeau, you’ve saved Canada. ugh.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (11 mo ago)

Photos from the Easter walk in southern Germany


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Cooler than usual here, I just read that the irregular cool pattern is Keeping the mountain snow from melting. They figure when the heat does arrive a few weeks from now it could all melt rapidly creating flooding. A slow and steady melt is preferred by forecasters.
I believe it- the mountains are still white. If no flooding I predict mosquitos with the water filled ditches…. Reminds me of last years heat dome flooding….


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well i started in today at the garden. set a few pots lettuce for my son first. then started over by that old fence that looks like it's about to fall down (because it is) i just haven't decided what i'm putting there yet). i cleaned out about 30 ft of it and i must say it looks good. 

took me awhile because i had to sit and kneel and be careful of my back. it was such a beautiful day when i started but the rain came in real fast so i had to give it up. i'm happy with what i did though.

sitting here now with my tens machine hooked up keeping my fingers crossed that my back will be okay for tomorrow again. i left the mess on the lawn for my son to rake. rakeing is too hard yet. my peonies are poking through and just about everything else. some tulips and daffodils have buds close to blooming i'd say. forsythia in bloom today.can't wait to get everything cleaned out so i can see my plants again. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do what you can but don't push too hard. Be proud of what little you can manage. Sometimes I think rain is send our way to force us to take a break.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you could be right. i went out and got a few more hours in yesterday and cleaned up the rest of that bed by the fence. didn't seem to set me back .today i'm baking. my son is coming in tomorrow to hopefully knock tog. a few boards for a bed somewhere on my lawn so i can grow a few carrots parsnip etc. i was going to get him to rake and bag up all that stuff i took from the side garden but i remembered that was what i used for the base when i made raised beds out at my country place. 

remember the daylilies i bought and set in last year? i was just outside checking and they are coming up. keeping my fingers crossed that they will come to something this year. clematis is budding. not sure how many i lost yet when the fence fell. 

i set a pk of russell hybred lupins also along the bottom of the perennial bed (only place i could find) and i hadn't noticed but they are all up about a ft. i had planned to set them around the garden but think they are too high now. they only transplant well when they are not very far along. at least that has been my experience. i'll probably try one to see. ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been cleaning up the yard and the landscape beds. As you can see things are just budding out. I came across this praying mantis egg case today.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son is here now he's making up some beds/boxes so i can plant a few spuds,carrots and whatnot. we're using up the old fence that fell down in the storm.i'll put some solid stain on later. lumber is gone crazy in price like everything else. this serves the purpose for this year though.

he was here no time when he had this one finished. i laid down some cardboard and soaked it then added some stuff from the garden and soaked that. i'll get some compost and whatnot from my country place later and then i'll buy some soil, sheep manure etc. i dont have much room between my garden beds to put much but we managed. he's got another just about finished now. i'm pretty happy about it. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It is surprising what you can grow in a bed that size.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

think i'l put some tomatoes and a few herbs etc in this one. maybe some swiss chard. it's close to the back steps. the other one is in also. he took my car home to change to summer tires and he plans to pick up some sheep manure etc on the way back. it's a bit rough but soon as things warm up i have some solid stain i'll put on them. 

are you still using dr ho's tens machine FM? i have mine hooked up right now because i was a bit stiff after doing quite a bit today. guess i'll have to just ease into it . there is a back belt also . did you get that one? think i'll check to see if wm has it. has a built in place for the controls i think. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the heather in my rock garden looks good. needs to be cleaned out though. probably leave that until last. my son brought in some soil and he's filling the second bed now. wont let me take his pic though.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Guess which is the first Clematis to bloom is this year? The Guernsey Cream! I think it will finish opening tomorrow. The buds on that bush are pretty big!

I've still got my tens, and use it every now and then when I remember I have it! My daughter borrowed it a couple weeks ago after she got a little TOO joyful while working in her yard. My machine is a pretty cheap one, but I'm impressed by how well it works and the choices of massages available. MUCH better than nothing! Now, if I could just get to the point where I remember I have it!

I bought grow bags to put my garden in this year. Having someone to carry those bags of soil around for me is inspiring! LOL!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i think the only guernsey cream i had left went down with the fence, my son pulled the old fence out of it and i'm waiting to see what will come back. had to cut my climbing roses halfway because they were broken but hey they'll grow back again. after all they were only about a ft high when i set them in. 

my middle perennial garden is coming along. the tulips are about to bloom. as i've said before though i can't decide which i like best buds or full bloom. rain today so can't get a good pic. i wanted to set in some carrots and parsnip today in the new bed but damp weather is not good for my back. still only april. we could have snow yet. i usually wait for a new bed to settle anyway in case i have to add more soil ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

forsythia is blooming. i have 6 of those but i like this one best because i can see it from dining room window. i set that 2 years ago as a very small piece. 

i was working in the garden a bit today. cleaned out around all of my peonies . late this year getting at it and they are quite high so had to be careful. my yellow tulips are blooming also but sun in my eyes so i'll get a pic later. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i waited too long and the ones that were open had started to close. still they are lovely! frost tonight but doesn't bother tulips . they'll be out again tomorrow


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Red and white tulips that I planted in the fall.











The last of the daffodils, Salome IIRC.











Fading hyacinths











White and purple violets mixed with dandelions.










I didn't get pictures of the spring beauties.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh you're way ahead of me. i do see a bit of color from i bunch of daff. i had quite a few but they must have died out over the years although the ones out in the country have spread.

it is a beautiful day here. my son just came in he's putting up a low fence along by the neighbors where i lost mine in the hurricane. not 6ft this time though and just made from the old boards. it'll have to do until i decide what to put there. i have plants growing all along there and dont want people stepping on them.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

cleaned out along where the 20ft of the "fence" was put in yesterday. i took 4 5gal pails out of it leaves and whatnot . slow going because i knew clematis was there somewhere. was hoping they didn't come down with the fence. found them eventually and have them staked now. i sat there for 2 hours or more just kept moving the pad that i was sitting on. could hardly straighten up when i did get up. i should pace myself better but i was on a roll. 

i'm almost sure this is the calla lily . i put away last year in the cupboard under the bar downstairs. forgot about it until about 2 weeks ago. it had started growing. i brought it up and put it on the dining room table and it really took off. i had 2 more plants different ones but they didn't survive. i had them in bags with sawdust . hopefully i can put this one out in my good pot soon. i dont think that's one plant/








tuber whatever. maybe there are a couple we'll see. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It looks like there are several bulbs in that pot. If you put it in a bigger pot it would be happier. If it's warm enough you should set it outside in the shade during the day. It's looking a bit leggy.

I had some lovely ones my kids got me one year. I forgot what they were and sold a bunch then left the others out overwinter because they had gone dormant and I forgot what was in the pots. I try to label my plants now.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i thought that myself but they seem to be firm. i would have put it out this morning but it's a bit cold . we had frost last night. supposed to be really warm in a couple days. maybe i have 2 in there. i can't remember how many calla lilies i had i thought only one. i'll check back through last years post at the end of the thread.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Calla bulbs multiply if you treat them right.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

OK maybe that's what happened. i was planning on putting them out today but too cold and wet. supposed to warm up around lunchtime. i soaked my peas last night and plan to put them in later today. that will be the first thing in the garden bed he made on the front lawn.dont know what i'll put there for them to climb on. time for that later. i do have some trellis that was holding up the clematis

out at my country place i used brush for peasbut i was back in the woods so i'll have to find something that looks a bit better because i'm bordering the sidewalk here. i'm being different enough as it is by having beds in my lawn. not that they dont know that by this time though. i just dont have the room behind the house for beds. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hope you find an attractive solution for your pea trellis. I found some neat little trellises on clearance at Lowes early this year. I just haven't got the peas in the ground in the garden yet. I'm running out of time and this rain isn't helping. We had an inch yesterday and rain is predicted for the next 3 days.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

started working in the garden at 6am today. at 8 my son came and we finished the fence. started cleaning out the rock garden. going to take awhile . needs a lot of work. probably take a week or more working at it a bit every day. hard working on a hill.

i'm discarding a lot of plants this year that look ratty so most likely i'll end up buying more when i get some semblance of order to it. more of my tulips are blooming. lovely warm day for working but that's probably enough for one day. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wish I could get tulips to grow like yours. The squirrels here like to dig them up and eat them. I have to dump rabbit litter on them to keep the squirrels away.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my garden has lots of color now. the couple days of rain sure helped. the calla lily i stored last winter is doing well. have to start tuberos begonia again. didn't come through the winter. i've been planting where ever i can find room. planted corn at the base of the perennial bed couple nights ago. 

the lupins that i transplanted in the heat i thought had died came back strong after the rain. i usually plant them every couple years so i can have a steady supply. same way with the yellow perennial allysum. you can see them in the circle garden by the edge although on a pic they might be mistaken for dandelions which you can see i have a great crop. we were not supposed to mow during the month of may but my neighbor did yesterday and i think i will when the rain stops. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Your calla is ahead of mine. They are just starting to wake up.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i always buy some little thing for myself for mothers day. found this cute little pot. filled it with soil and set some hen and chicks.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a great day for transplanting. we had heavy rain last night and this morning. clearing now but i've been out there since 7am. transplanted 8 lupins. also set sunflowers and sweet peas etc. i had a pot that my friend elizabeth gave me before she died 25 years ago. it was just sitting on a shelf so i decided to transplant some hostas (of which i have plenty) into it and set it on the front step with the others.

i bet it's going to look good when the leaves get bigger and flow out over. this is a lemon lime and doesn't get as big as most hostas. hostas dont hold up to the sun but when they are in pots they can always be moved. i get shade on this step all day until around 3 pm. my quince is in flower today also. must be all the rain. got a lot of work done outside but have a mess in my kitchen cause i kept coming in with my rubber boots on to check my hamburger buns.

where are all your flowers? you are all earlier than i am so you must have plenty by now. i like to see what others have and it also gives me new ideas. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't have a picture of my pinks on the tablet. They are lovely, covered with flowers and spilling out over the pot. The perennial sweet peas which were planted as a backdrop for the pinks didn't make it through the winter. I have to think of something else to plant there now.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> I don't have a picture of my pinks on the tablet. They are lovely, covered with flowers and spilling out over the pot. The perennial sweet peas which were planted as a backdrop for the pinks didn't make it through the winter. I have to think of something else to plant there now.



that's an idea to plant pinks in a pot. i have a pot on the front step that is still not planted but i have pinks in the rock garden i could transplant. (it may not be what you call pinks)my rock garden needs a whole makeover and i'm gradually getting out the best ones to save them so i wont step all over them and whatnot when i'm digging. right now it's awful ratty.

the only saving grace for my rock garden this year is the perennial allysum i set from seed year before last and transplanted last spring. beautiful golden yellow right now all over the rock garden covering up the unsightly grass etc that i haven't been able to get to while my back was acting up. 

i'm off now to get some bee balm to replace some of mine which seem to be dying out. choked out i think by other plants. i plan to plant the new ones in a different place close to the hummingbird feeder. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This was a couple days ago. There are more flowers open now but it's raining too much to get a picture.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just beautiful!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Plants waiting for the ground to dry so they can be planted










columbine



















citrus tree flowers


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i love columbine. i haven't planted them for years but i always have volunteers. i found one today about a ft or more high at the end of the rock garden . never ever planted any there. so many different colors to them. i might transplant it. not in flower yet so should be easy to do in the rain.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My now-deceased neighbor gave me a red columbine years ago. She had brought her original plant from their vacation property in either Tenessee or Kentucky. The wild red is the only one I ever had that has reliably reseeded. It comes up everywhere. I move what I can and try to not feel bad about the rest.

That is jewelweed in the lower right corner of the red columbine picture. It will be spectacular in August if I don't pull it out or move it before then. The jewelweed is everywhere this year. I really feel bad about pulling it out but I can't have 5 million jewelweed plants and nothing else in my yard.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (11 mo ago)

Garden photos May 22, 2022


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@miteigenenhaenden, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (11 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> @miteigenenhaenden, BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks! 😊


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

working in the garden trying to do a little transplanting whiile it's drizzling out there. not easy with a bad back but when you get the right conditions you have to get at it.

as most of you are aware it's victoria Day here. i always do a nice spread and take pic. didn't do much with it today. made a few shrimp sandwiches and some thumbprint cookies. put out a few jaw breakers on a dish i had to commemorate the wedding of Diana and that's about it. hope all of you Canadians who are celebrating VD are enjoying it. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont think i have jewelweed here. have a lot of creeping charlie which my neighbor across the street hates . if he lived next to me he would be down on his hands and knees a lot more than he is now and that's every day fighting the dandelions even though he gets the weed guy in weekly. lovely neighbor though. wouldn't want him to move. 

i'm going to put this on this thread because my deck/patio is fast becoming a garden anyway (easier on my back)and besides it's my thread i can put what i like on it i hope. 

Aprons blowing in the wind

i have always liked to see this. probably stems from where i was a child coming home from school winter time and mom would have a lineful blowing. that would be the first thing i would see when i came around the corner to go up my lane. these are all i had room for. i only have a dinky little line across the deck.

the first apron red and white dot one is one mom made out of a flour or sugar bag. that's the way it would come then. (this would look better out in the meadow without the brown deck as a backdrop but meadows are in short supply around the city)anyone else have stuff like this they like that some would consider weird or more than. feel free to post. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

cut a couple lilacs for display in the house. for some reason i dont have as many blooms on 3 of my lilacs this year. still have 7 more ready to bloom . 

i think i cut off old wood after the hurricane to make a path for my son to drag the fence down through . the others are on the other side of the yard so wont be affected. i'm not so good at pruning lilacs. this year i plan to just leave everything and see what happens in spring. the fragrance is beautiful out there though. you can smell it all over the street. 

rain in a bit and i plan to transplant some swiss chard that is too close together. already transplanted a few perennials this morning sweet woodruff and some hostas but they are well established .i'll wait for the rain to move the small seedlings of swiss chard although they are only going in the same bed. 

it's about 24c here now. going down to 14c today and 8c tonight. tomatoes and peppers i set from seed are doing well but i have them out on the deck now so will likely have to cover tonight.








~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lilacs bloom from buds formed the spring/summer before so your late pruning did affect this year's flowers. But sometimes you have to cut them back at the wrong time. It was better than them being torn up when you were doing the repairs. They'll bloom again next year.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Hardy geranium. i have these all over the yard now. i think i mentioned last year i started off with one and kept dividing. it's hard to get much blue in the way of perennial flowers. i have plenty corn flowers which is very popular around here but i'm not fussy about them. i love these geraniums though.

these bloom all summer and into the fall. i have the pink also but they are a few days behind these for blooming. i did see one pink flower this morning. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i threw together this apple pudd before i went out transplanting today. found it in an old cookbook of moms last night. i always make apple crisp but find it too hard. i likely leave it in too long. this only took 30 min at 400. it's certainly one i'll make again. this is my second bowl. it is so simple . self-saucing also. something like the poor pudd we use to have minus the coconut. i like cream so put a dab on. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

do you have this columbine Danaus? it comes back every year in a little bed by the front step. i haven't seen it reseed anywhere else in the garden. quite different from the others also. 

my russell lupins i set last year are turning out to be a beautiful pink color. you never know what you will get in that pk of seed so have to wait until they start to bloom. 
















one year i had a beautiful blue and white that my first husband admired. haven't found another like it since he passed. i usually set these every 2 years~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@newfieannie, no, I have only the red wild columbine and this year a blue one that Mom didn't sell last year. Mom has blue and pink but they are single flowers, not near as lovely or unusual as yours.

I grew some Texas bluebonnets from seed this year. Out of the whole pack only 3 came up and they probably won't do very well but I loved the picture on the package and just had to try them. 

My common milkweed has flower buds on it already. It seems a bit too early to me but I may be wrong. After all, it is the end of the first week of June.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

A few photos, some have cabbage patch smurf dolls in them.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what is that pretty blue plant in between the Echinacea po boy?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> what is that pretty blue plant in between the Echinacea po boy?


I started a lot of cabbage seeds and ran out of room in the garden and decided it would look good stuck in there. It's more blue than red.

Red Rock Cabbage


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Things are coming along here. Potatoes are coming up as are Zucchini, Cucumbers and Sweet Corn. 




















Smaller stuff this year is going in planters and raised beds, 1st year for that.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looks so peaceful ! i didn't put anything out at my country place this year. only thing growing is the small fruits that have been growing for years. every now and then i think of selling it but never do. my son does the mowing out there but i haven't been out in 2 years 

i do have quite a bit growing here in the city. more than i have ever planted before (because i mostly have flowers) potatoes,car. parsnip, swiss chard,peas,corn etc. i just planted where ever i could find room and everything is coming along. i planted tom and peppers inside and they are out in the beds now that my son made from board from where the fence fell down in the hurricane. i'm really pleased with everything. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i went out after the rain storm to check everything. have a few Iris blooming. another lilac in bloom. i love this one. it doesn't have the fragrance of my old fashioned but makes up for it in it's beautiful color imo.























anyone know the name of this lilac? little spot i made by the back door after transplanting a rhodie from there is coming along. ~Georgia


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Common Purple???


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's possible but they have that white border around them. i have never seen them around here. mostly the old fashioned ones. i must have bought them here though after i bought the house because every tree,bush and flower here i have planted myself ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sensation Lilac,









Sensation Lilac


An outstanding lilac noted for its large trusses of purple-red florets edged in white. A mid-season bloomer that typically flowers in mid-May. Branches are erect and open with rich green foliage. Use to create a beautiful spring flowering hedge, screen, or accent. Deciduous.




www.monrovia.com





I have one too. Very lovely, little scent.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's the one. i figured you would be in eventually and know the name. so many people ask me and now i will be able to tell them. Thanks!

oriental poppies ,clematis are in bloom today. the pinks must have been blooming but i only just noticed them today while i was down trying to figure out what to do with the rock garden.i need to dig most stuff out or at least parts of it. can't see what i have . everything is a jumble.

columbine is popping up everywhere though and i dont want to dig them out until they finish blooming. they dont belong in a rock garden . too high but they are beautiful. better off in the perennial bed. i dont even know if they can be transplanted safely. i intend to try though. ~Georgia


----------



## EthosSeedCompany (8 mo ago)

Garden looking great here! We have a long, cold spring this year, which means I'm still harvesting peas. My Calendula are flowering and we've been eating lots of broccoli! Potatoes are flowering too and are about waist high for me. 
Just a few pictures of the pretties I took.


----------



## B. White (7 mo ago)

Very dry, but we are making it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@newfieannie, Mom has columbine growing in the graveled area between her lane and the house. It does really well there. Let your plants produce seed then gather the seed and sow it in your perennial bed. No digging and no transplant shock.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont know much about saving seed .do the flowers have to be completely dead? in any case i took a few off this morning. looks like seed to me. i'm drying them a bit now. cut all the dead lilacs off this morning. followed youtube and did it properly this time. 

started at my rock garden. it's an awfull mess like i mentioned before. going to take time. should have got the before pics. i must say it looks so much better. it was just a jumble of different plants. now i can see what i have.

i trimmed a lot of the creeping phlox which i couldn't bring myself to do before. they are so pretty. it had crept all right. all into the other plants. i found stuff i can't remember planting. i'll try to get a pic of the other half before and after. had to come in until the rain stops. all the work i have done in the last week doesn't seem to have affected my back but i'm mostly sitting on a pad not bending.~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Columbine seed is ready to harvest when the seed pods turn brown. Try to get them before they pop open. The seed should be black and shiny.

With any plant, the flower has to be dead and usually falls off the seed pod. With most plants, the seed pod needs to be mature and usually brown. There are exceptions though. Fruits and impatiens (including balsam and jewelweed) have seeds that ripen before the pod or fruit turn brown.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

ok nothing blk and shiny yet i'll keep an eye on it. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I could not pull up this thread in a search. That was weird.

Columbine seed pods










This is what they look like when they split open. There is a partly green one in the extreme upper right corner.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Black petunia










Asiatic Lilies



















Birdbath and pink primroses


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

One of the grocery store hydrangeas hubby bought for me a few years ago.











Potted grocery store miniature roses





















My sad little tomatoes that need to be planted.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

lovely flowers you have! is that hydrangea endless summer? i bought one on the dead table one time and my husband pruned it and it has been growing strong ever since. only just started to bud yet. i'm a ways behind you. 

do you have a pic of the pond you mentioned? i was thinking of getting one put in. would have to be small though. when i was in the condo i had some tiny goldfish in the bird bath. i do like a water feature in the garden. i had a man made pond put in for my husband out at my country place the summer before he passed and had it stocked. that was quite big though because i had the space for it. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am not real sure what kind of hydrangea it is. The tag said _macrophylla_ but didn't have any other info. Everything I read about hydrangeas said the grocery store variety are not hardy in the north and it should be thrown away because they would never bloom again. It has bloomed every year for me even though it is stuck in a little pot. If I was sure it would survive my clay soil and winter I would plant it in the ground. As it is, they both need bigger pots. The other one doesn't have as many blooms because it is in too much shade.

The "pond" is just a big 25 gallon mineral tub with some rocks in the bottom. There are 2 of them but the plants all died in the other one, along with my poor little fish. I guess I will have to keep bringing the pond plants indoors (except the sweet flag which seems quite hardy) if I want to keep them from year to year. I'll try to get pictures of the living pond tomorrow, it's too dark tonight. I have a fountain for it but that is still inside in the tub with the snails. I had hoped the hyacinth would survive the winter indoors but it didn't.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Picture of the sweet flag with a tiny bit of the green tub










A picture with a tub without plants










The water lilies and pickerelweed are starting to look pretty good. I'll try to get that tomorrow. There are no fish in it yet. I want to move the tub before adding fish.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a couple more clematis out today. i think i mentioned last year that deep red or burgundy one looks and feels like velvet. pink lilacs are out also. did a little work in my rock garden today. i think i used every tool i had to try to get the grass pulled out to see what i had there. last going off i used a ax and was ruthless. creeping phlox is lovely except when it spreads where you dont want it. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my pale pink oriental poppies are blooming today. not that fussy about the common orange ones but i do have them. peonies are also blooming and the sunshine yellow yarrow.






























i really need to mow my lawn and the median and along by the neighbors where the fence fell down. just waiting for things to dry out . i did move a bit of soil today to the rock garden and transplanted some crowded cosmos. they just grew so fast in the rain. very easy to transplant though.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Your white peony looks just like the white peony in my yard and the ones my grandmother grew. Does it smell really good and have a few dark pink petals in the middle of the flower?

My milkweed just started blooming.










And the bumblebees found the bee balm which apparently is a dwarf plant










This is the earliest I have ever seen the jewelweed bloom.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes it does have a lovely fragrance and pink petals. it was one i planted for my husband a few years before he passed. i transplanted it to this place the spring i bought the place. i was told it wouldn't flower that year but it did. 

i haven't seen milkweed around here. that's beautiful! i must check it out. i didn't know there were dwarf bee balm. mine is about 3ft high and just started budding.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think of my grandma when those peonies bloom. I should have taken a start of the pink ones from her place after she died but I didn't. I did take the newly planted coral and red ones that she had seen bloom only a few times. 

That bee balm is only 6 inches tall. The other plant is about a foot tall and flowering. I had to find good places for bee balm and this time I got lucky. I planted it several times before but it always died over the winter.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

didn't do any work towards cleaning out my rock garden today. been raining on and off. i guess i have half of it somewhat cleared out where i can see what i'm doing. i can always go back over it when i see what i have. hen and chicks are growing well this year also the dragon's blood . i do like those. they give a nice red color in the fall. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

some of my climbing roses are blooming tonight. nowhere for them to climb now that the fence is gone . i have tied them to other trees. my son put those 2 posts in but that only takes part of them. just temporary until i can think of something for next year. they are too close to the neighbors property anyway now that the fence is no longer there. they smell lovely though. i'd like to save them but not sure how well established roses transplant. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> some of my climbing roses are blooming tonight. nowhere for them to climb now that the fence is gone . i have tied them to other trees. my son put those 2 posts in but that only takes part of them. just temporary until i can think of something for next year. they are too close to the neighbors property anyway now that the fence is no longer there. they smell lovely though. i'd like to save them but not sure how well established roses transplant. ~Georgia
> View attachment 111749


I know you work hard at it, but it sure must help to have a green thumb.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

One of the local churches has an honor system garden market set up thru the week from now until the gardens quit producing.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

To transplant old, established roses you have to dig really deep and really wide to get the root. I thought I had all the root at one shovel deep when I moved one of mine once. I was wrong, the root was a shovel and a half deep. It didn't survive.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes it likely wont survive but i have to get at least one of the climbing ones away from the property line. it's tied to another tree now and blooming profusely so it came through even being torn down by the fence. i have to try to save it. probably next spring before any growth starts? do you ever cut down a climbing rose a bit? i might get a pic when the rain stops to give you more of an idea of what i'm dealing with.

my beautiful plant is almost blooming today. i've asked about this one for a few years but haven't really figured out the name. i though maybe a dwarf goatsbeard but some say no. i dont think anyone came up with a definite name. just so beautiful and so well behaved. looks lovely in the top corner of my rock garden.

as i mentioned last year i'm afraid to attempt to divide. and also it has such a good shape i wouldn't want to mess things up. so many people going by ask me what it is . can't find another. have tried for years. i would think 2 or 3 more in the rock garden would be good. especially now that i have it almost cleaned out and can see what i have. i transplanted a large clump hen and chicks also this morning to the RG. found them hidden under bunch of sweet woodruff. perfect day for transplanting. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have cut back climbing roses and the local rabbits have cut back climbing roses. My grandma had climbing roses growing around one corner of her porch and cut them back when they needed trimmed. She had to cut them to the ground once so the porch could be worked on, the roses came back just fine.

Your plant reminds me of foamflower but the leaves aren't the same. It doesn't look like _Aruncus_ Fairy Hair, the leaves on that are finer.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the day lilies i put in last year are in bud . can't wait to see what i have and get some pics. beautiful morning here. not a sound but the birds. folks are probably still at the festivities celebrating Canada Day weekend


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

another pretty one out today. i thought i planted all the lilies that i bought last year in this spot but i guess not. transplanted my lavetara a few days ago that i had coming in a pot and although everything i've read about them says they dont transplant well. i have been watering a couple times a day and we have had rain quite often. today it's pouring. i just checked and they are standing straight. my mother use to grow them. i really like them but have never grown them before. 

transplanted large pepper plants from pots last night where they were too crowded. they are looking good also after the rain all night. flowers stayed on them during transplanting








. i was real careful though. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

one of my clematis has climbed up and over the deck wall and is blooming now. the dark tree above is one of the branches from the neighbors oak that towers over my house that i worry about. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

first peas i've grown in the city. it's not much to some people or to me either when i was growing 10 times this and more out in the country. i just improvised for this year. screwed in 2 posts at the ends of the raised bed i put in this year and wrapped some line around. my son likes to eat them raw and i had to drag him away from them when he was in this morning. the bottom ones are just about ready. i have a nice bed of corn coming also. too sunny where they are to get a pic yet. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

another one of my asiatic lilies blooming today. looks like i have short, medium and tall. the tall one which i think FM identified last year is my favorite. you can just see the shadow of it here. should be out by sunday. no idea where i got these. 

anyone else have flowers now or are they finished? going to be another hot day here so i watered at 5am. too hot to be out there already. i'm waiting for the recycle guys so i can wash out my bin and that will be it until later tonight. no need taking chances. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't get pictures of my lilies, but they were pretty. Daylilies are blooming now but I haven't taken any pictures of them either. I took this one during a rain shower a couple days ago.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh that's lovely! love rainbows. never gotten a pic. though. i heard there was a triple one over halifax not long ago. never seen one. really muggy here today.

i was going shopping for a few essentials but dont want to beat the traffic in this humidity. too many people on a friday as well. 

i watered everything at 5am and set some perennial allysum in pots for next year. think i'll take the rest of the day off and just loaf . ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, about the rose bush....that looks like one I had, an "old" rose that I think is technically a rambler. When it would get too big I'd cut it back. Usually to 18" to 2 foot tall and clean out the older canes. It ALWAYS came back.

One year I decided to cut it ALL the way back and went to the ground with it. Planted a nice white rose bush close by. Two years after that, I had people asking where I had bought my red and white rose bush.  But, if you're worried, you could take a start off of it.

Ramblers are TOUGH.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well now you could be right. they do ramble. my fence was 7ft and they went up that and all across on both sides. i did train them for that. anyway i cut down one this morning out front where i also lost a fence.








there was still 5ft left . leaves would come out and turn yellow and look like they were dying. i cut her to the ground . i was planning to dig it out but in view of what you said i'll leave it and see what i have there next spring.

the other 2 are a mass of flowers this morning. one of them my son straightened out and put up posts. that can stay and there's room enough to put an arbor next spring. the one in question is this one all bent over. i planted too close to the fence i guess not thinking about fences coming down in hurricanes. it's right on the property line and no place to put trellis etc. i'll wait until fall when it's finished blooming i guess then cut down to a couple feet and replant. i found a place for it . just have to transplant a few other plants to make room. something else i saw last night was a curved arbor that i liked . i spose i could set that up in the middle of the lawn and plant it there. i've taken most of my lawn anyway now for food and whatnot. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i just love this blue hydrangea. i even like the one that hasn't completely turned yet. i dont use anything to turn it blue. i bought it as a blue one years ago.

my small roses are in bloom by the front gate(well there was a gate there years ago). i dont know the name of this one. it will keep blooming the rest of the summer. it's not the knock-off roses. i have them also. bee balm is blooming for the hummers. i'm going to try and get some dwarf seed during the winter. never knew there was any until Danaus mentioned it. ~Georgia


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I need bigger bread slices:


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow! that's some tomato Hiro! i got some growing called big mama. they'd be a lot later than yours. they are 3 times as high as the ordinary ones i have next to them but they are all in flower. can't wait to see what i have.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the platycodon(balloon flower) is in bloom today. i like them as just the balloon as well. such a pretty blue when there is not that much blue in the garden. dragons blood is also in bloom but the flowers seem to be bigger this year.

been awful warm today. can't stay out there too long. i just watered everything and by that time i was feeling it. not complaining though when i see what others are going through around the world. at least i can get in the cool. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh i see now what's up with the dragons blood. they are pink and a bigger flower. the ones all over the rock garden(not in bloom yet) are bright red and low to the ground. no idea where these came from. i haven't bought any this year except hen and chicks. i transplanted these from the rock garden so they should be the same color but funny things happen in a garden.

the knock-off roses are in bloom also as well as the astilbe. ~Georgia


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Tomatoes and cucumber are finally picking up steam. Potatoes in the background will start getting dug up this week. Wife likes the reds small.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Papa’s little Tater helping his Dad harvest some new potatoes . ( I’m trying to teach my grandson about gardening, he’s just turned four but seems to enjoy his time with his Papa and Dad.)


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

newfieannie,
Your small rose looks like a Fairy Rose. I have one that looks just like that...









SBJ


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed! certainly looks like it.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Evening garden tour.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@snowlady, absolutely beautiful! Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A Southern boy or girl should be able to read this thru the first time and know what everything is.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I grew up in Ohio and read that sign with no problem. I would have stopped to see if their peeches were good.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i would have stopped to see if there were some newfoundlanders there because that must have been who did the sign.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

too hot to be in the garden today but i went out long enough to get a few new potatoes. this is the third feed i have had of these. they are called Erica. first year for them. organic seed. best potatoes i have ever eaten! not too wet or dry just right. they are not as big as red pontiac which are the only pot. i have ever grown before this but far better tasting imo. all i need now is a bottle of plain truffle oil which i'm finding hard to get. the skin on these are so thin you can just brush it off or boil as is. i found these at home depot. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sunset over the lake at Hueston Woods a couple weeks ago










Potted Pentas and roses










Gloriosa Lily










Caterpillar that was eating the inside of my Autumn Joy Sedum stems


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Watermelon and Tigger melons in the leaf bin










Flowers and grapes in the big garden










Cannas near the leaf bin


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Some of the flowers in the front yard









Spotted tiger lilies with butterfly bush in the back










Yellow mandevilla










Bad picture of Phoenix nasturtium bloom










Geranium that survived the winter in the basement


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Various petunias




















Elephant ears


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

lovely garden. i just love that deep blue! it is a little cooler today. we have fog from the ocean coming in and i was able to do a little work in mine. cut down all but one of the clematis which is still blooming. watered everything and gathered the rest of my red pontiac potatoes. i dont think i did too bad from that little spot i made on the lawn. i'm going to make fish chowder for my son when he comes in on wednesday and use a few of the small ones.








~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Baby watermelon










Magic lilies, hostas, raspberries, Joe-pye weed and jewelweed










Wingstem










The cover crop in the big garden. Most of it is giant foxtail, the white flowers are buckwheat and the plants with the big leaves are common milkweed. We watched a Monarch butterfly laying eggs on the milkweed plants near the driveway yesterday.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont know if we can grow watermelon here or not. plenty squash and stuff like that. maybe wm requires more heat although we've certainly had that these last few summers. i'm giving up growing stuff out in the country now and turn the rest of my lawn in the city into beds for food. ~Georgia


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife loves throwing leftover seeds and wildflowers where ever she thinks a patch of ground needs a little color.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

My mother used to do the same, and also throw, discarded plants out into a unused field behind her house (township property). After a few years you might find volunteer tomato plants, hostas, many types of flowers spreading out further and further in that field. The township came in once a year to trim everything down, usually in late October so everything had a chance to grow.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

those zinnia's are beautiful. i have the hardest time trying to grow them. out of the 2 pks i tried again this year i found 2 plants


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rabbits ate my zinnias this year. I had several that never got past the 4 inch pot stage because the rabbits found them. Fortunately rabbits don't like Four o'clocks so those are looking good.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a pretty glad i found blooming today. i haven't planted them for 2 years and they are supposed to be lifted in the autumn here. dont know how this one survived.

i'm taking advantage of the cool weather today and cutting down my raspberry bushes. they had spread through the burning bush ,roses,quince and smoke tree. what a tangled mess! but it looks so much better now that i can walk around everything. having a bowl of fish chowder out on the deck before i get at it and clean up trimmings








i have thrown on the lawn. feels good to be able to get out there and work for hours instead of a few minutes. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I should be outside since our temps have dropped quite a bit too. But today I am enjoying being able to set around without sweating. This is the longest my hair has been dry for 4 months. I did clean out the fridge a bit so I have one thing accomplished. I found a bunch of pawpaw seeds in the crisper drawer that need to be removed. They were in there so long they probably have no chance of growing. Oh well, it's almost pawpaw season and I will try to get some going from this years crop.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my tree lily is blooming! so beautiful. i took the pic while it was raining a bit because we are expecting a torrential rainfall later so no telling what will hapen to it. i can't remember the name now. FM found out what it was last year i think. 

my first sunflower in the city. it is pale yellow. i always thought they were brighter. maybe there are different colors of yellow in sunflowers. so long since i've grown them. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just took a tomato and basil bread out of the oven. i put it in the garden thread because the tomatoes and basil are my own. just experimenting so i dont know how it will turn out. i did pinch a bit off before i put it up for second rising and made a dough gob and that was quite tasty. i've made tomato bread before of course but just tomatoes. we'll see. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ironweed at sunset a couple days ago











Almost adult Chinese mantis










Streptocarpus flowers


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Moonflower bloom










Canna










Pineapple lily


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

first pineapple lily i've seen. i must see if they have them at the garden center. their bulbs are probably in now for fall planting. you have such beautiful flowers! 

i' m making mustard pickles today from my cucumbers and also tomato pickles from my tomatoes the kind mom use to make with just tomatoes and onions. vinegar and pickling spice. the smell is all over the house and outside because i have the windows open. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I bought the pineapple lilies a few years ago off the clearance rack. They are a tropical plant and bloom only after the heat of summer. They really need to be divided but I didn't get to it so I put them in larger pots and have to try splitting them up this winter. 

My flowering ginger bulbs didn't overwinter quite so well. They must have gotten too cold or stayed too wet in storage. But Lowes had light pink and hot pink ones on clearance so they came home with me this year. I'll have to get pictures of them, they are sending up new flowers now.

Thank you for the compliment. Fruits and vegetables feed the body but flowers feed the soul. I enjoy painting with flowers. 

I need to get a picture of the vibrant swath of wingstem and perennial sunflowers. 2 very different plants and flower shapes but the colors are almost identical. The display will not look the same next year because it's too crowded but they are spectacular!

I have way too many tropical plants and am running out of room for their winter storage. I need to divide and sell several but the plants and weather did not cooperate this year. But that didn't stop me from adding new plants. 

Hi, I'm Danaus29 and I have an addiction.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

me too


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i wanted to make a cheesecake to use some of my blueberries from my country garden. didn't have any graham wafers . had a half block cream cheese that needed to be used up. no cream(was planning on a supermarket run today but i call this slaughter weekend with so many people on the streets so stayed home) took me about an hour to think of what to use.

i had some of those celebration mint cookies in the freezer so decided to make mini cheesecakes with those as the base. no recipe . just used a bit of this and that. thought the choc. cookies would melt into a mush but they held up perfect. stewed some blueberries for the top. they were so good. i have to stop myself from eating too many. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A small section of the wingstem and perennial sunflowers. The view from my kitchen window is much better because I can see the whole section. But the screen is dirty and can't be removed for pictures.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No garden photos per se. I was driving a trail on my way to pick up some firewood I had cut some months back and saw this bright orange mass from a distance. At first I thought someone had thrown an orange tarp over a log, but I am way back in the woods and no one on two legs is ever around. What you see is called Sulphur Shelf mushrooms, or also known as Chicken of the Woods. They are edible and are usually pan cooked with a little butter.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Finally I have some beans blooming. I planted Scarlet Runner, Painted Lady and Sunset Runner but they were all older seeds. Only 4 Sunset Runner ever came up.










Flowering ginger plants I recently purchased.



















And the moonflower vines on the trellis hubby installed this year.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a better picture of the moonflowers on the dead tree in the front yard. Mandevilla and an ornamental sweet potato are in the foreground.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i love moonflowers! never had them though. one day i had a free pk come in the mail. i set the seed but they didn't grow . i should try again.

i brought in a bunch of tom. today. best year ever for them. not a blemish on any of them. peppers are same way. i rarely eat them but i like to grow them. i might grind up a few to use in place of tomato soup in my beef soup. 









my corn is not growing well because i haven't been able to pull the hose lately to water them. my back has been killing me this week. i water the tomatoes and peppers with a can because they are just outside the back door. no matter i dont eat corn either i was just growing them for autumn decorations ~Georgia


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Zone 4A so I'm probably ahead of everyone but I've got just a few potatoes left to harvest,








and garlic and peas to plant. 

When I say we are going to the garden to weed I want the response to be "thank you I wasn't looking forward to weeding everything" not "do I have to weed the edges while you rototill?" I really don't think this is that high of a standard.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

put my autumn decorations out after the storm . adds a little color for everyone passing by to check out the damage. the others are the same as last year mostly. the only thing i bought this year was that container in the corner. i didn't have anything to display my tall deco . it was only as i was filling it i discovered it was a candle holder. no matter i took out the center holder. the tall grass is what i grow i dont think it's pampass grass but not sure. i always liked it anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

do you see what came through that awful storm we just had? i found several yesterday. cut this one and put it in the warmth. bloomed this morning. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

picked some quince this morning. there is twice as much as that out there still. i'm lucky to get 8 or so any other year. guess it didn't hurt it that the fence fell on it in spring and i've been trying to tie it back from falling on the neighbors yard all summer while cutting off branches here and there.maybe the fence was keeping the sun off it. beautiful fragrance in the kitchen. i'm leaving them to ripen more and then eventually make jam. ~Georgia


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Ian knocked over my 5th planting of sweet corn. But, it is an achievement in this neck of the woods to have fresh sweet corn in October. And, yes....I should rename the farm/garden to spiny pigweed farms:


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

enjoying the beautiful autumn weather today with a little lunch out on the deck. it is 20C. dont expect we will get many more like this until spring so i decided to take advantage of it.








~Georgia


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Harvested the last of the potatoes. I'm officially working on next year's garden now.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

In anticipation of the upcoming freeze, the farm boss put me to work:










Not bad for 18th of October.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Fall garden is looking good, imho:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

been trying to grow lavatera for years. didn't even get leaves. this year i got leaves but no flowers as i thought. was out checking my tires a couple days ago and looked down at the bed by the driveway and there they were. you can't see the center too well but they are lovely little flowers. i use to see them in a garden as i passed by just up from where i lived in the country. they had them in a long border. they must be an autumn flower.  hopefully i can have a border of them myself next year.

while i was waiting this morning for the dew to go off the grass so i could rake the leaves(still waiting) i made some quince jam. i've had them stored to ripen and they were ready today. turned out really good. bit time consuming to grate but worth it! it is better with cream cheese but i didn't have any left . i also made some chicken pate. same as i made liver pate but used chicken. didn't have any sherry so i used Grand Marnier. had some on toast points for my breakfast. i'd rather have chicken than liver. still using my parsley from the garden. ~Georgia


----------



## B. White (7 mo ago)

We are enjoying having something green to look at and to eat.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

“There is in all things a pattern that is part of our universe. It has symmetry, elegance, and grace." ~ Frank Herbert, Dune


----------

